
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
dhbradshaw
SEEKING WORK - Harvest, AL USA, REMOTE preferred.

PhD in quantum optics, 10+ years with Python.

Over the past two years I have had the pleasure of working as a remote
contractor to help stand up two different Python/Django products. In both
cases, I became the primary developer in terms of the volume of contributed
code. Both products became multi-million dollar commercial successes as we
built them.

I'm now working full time on my own project, a machine learning-based math
education app built on Postgres/Python3/Django/React. This will likely be a
long term project and I'd like to lengthen my runway and get a little extra
interaction and entertainment by adding up to 20 hours of contracting per
week.

My rate is $100 per hour. Contact me using my gmail account. My gmail username
is dhbradshaw.

~~~
CLGrimes
I'm not looking for a freelancer, however I wanted to comment that I
appreciate you posting your rate and availability. This transparency allows
potential employers to know what they're signing on for. Good luck with your
project as well!

~~~
dhbradshaw
My pleasure -- transparency definitely saves time on all sides. And thanks for
the good wishes!

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
speeder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Brazil)

I am a game and systems programmer, specialised in making fast code that use
the hardware well, and for scripting work I love using Lua languages, and
similar.

Also I made once a arcade game, including woodwork, painting and electronics
from scratch.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Lua are favourites. Also had recent work done with Objective-C and C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner/ (recent NDA work not on resume)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
d10p
SEEKING WORK - Toronto + REMOTE (GMT-5).

Full-stack web developer

Tools of the trade: JavaScript (vanilla or with a framework such a React),
Python + Django

I work with clients to provide full stack solutions to their real world
problems. I try to use the best tool for the job and deliver cleanly-written
applications that are well-documented and should be easy to maintain into the
future. Some of last few projects I worked on:

\- [https://idx.klick.com/](https://idx.klick.com/) (as a team) - video
sharing community for the pharma. industry \-
[https://www.homeperfect.ca/](https://www.homeperfect.ca/) (solo) -
Construction business management \-
[https://kraniumnetwork.com/](https://kraniumnetwork.com/) (solo) - Web app
used for people looking for tutoring help, and for tutors looking for work

My resume and contact information can be found at
[http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/) Code & side projects
available at [https://github.com/obsoke](https://github.com/obsoke) &
[https://gitlab.com/](https://gitlab.com/)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London, UK

I'm a seasoned DevOps guy with 15 years experience hosting and tuning
applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a stack that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency
features. Multiple stack-instances namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-07@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
dazito
SEEKING WORK

LOCATION: Portugal / Japan

REMOTE: Yes

\---

Experienced backend developer with a devops mentality

\---

Currently: \- Lead backend developer and support manager for AirTM.io \-
Developing my own SaaS platform, for the health industry, with another
developer

\---

Skils: Java & JavaEE, Spring Framework, Vert.x, Akka Framework, Play
Framework, Redis, Docker, MySQL, nginx, Amazon Web Services (AWS), Git

Knowledge: Scala, PHP, Kafka, RabbitMQ, Apache Storm, Graph Databases,
Ansible, Jenkins

\---

Accomplishments:

\- Scaled AirTM.io (fintech startup) from zero to over 90 000 users

\- Created an online voting bot that influenced the outcome of a national
reality show

\- Created an Android application with over 500 000 downloads and over 4.0
rating on the Play Store.

\---

Rate: $55 USD Hour

\---

Résumé/CV: [http://dazito.com/cv.pdf](http://dazito.com/cv.pdf)

Contact: pedro.m "a t" outlook d-o-t com

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/plmachado](http://www.linkedin.com/in/plmachado)

Personal blog: [http://dazito.com](http://dazito.com)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/2240409/dazito](https://stackoverflow.com/users/2240409/dazito)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dazito](https://github.com/dazito)

------
fnbr
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Based in Edmonton, AB, Canada. Willing to
travel.

Machine Learning Engineer, focusing on image recognition & NLP

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, Flask, Bash, Linux,
Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git.

Github: [https://github.com/finbarrtimbers](https://github.com/finbarrtimbers)

Email: finbarrtimbers a-t gmail dot com

Site: [https://Finbarr.ca](https://Finbarr.ca)

I specialize in developing machine learning proof-of-concepts for small and
medium size companies. I have significant experience mentoring teams without
ML experience and bringing them to a spot where they can maintain & buid on
existing systems. I focus on image recognition and NLP problems.

I have several published papers using NLP in an applied setting, which you can
see on finbarr.ca/setup.

I am also available for remote FT opportunities.

~~~
oliv__
Just a heads up, I get a "Your connection is not secure" error on your
finbarr.ca https link.

Maybe your certificates aren't configured properly?

~~~
fnbr
Thanks for the heads up, I fixed it now.

------
siscia
SEEKING FREELANCER

Marketing B2B

Remote

I have ready a quite expensive IoT product that I only need to sell.

The product is already used in a company and I am already making contacts with
other companies that may be interested.

I would need somebody taking care of the social/marketing/sale part of the
project so I can keep improving the technical part.

~~~
joaonogueira
Hi,

We have some people available that might be able to help you. Let's talk?
jnogueira@whitesmith.co

Cheers

------
oskarth
SEEKING WORK - Europe or remote (preferred)

Strong Clojure programmer [1] with a business and product mindset. Autonomous
and self-driven [2]. Polyglot programmer (Clojure, Go, Scala, JavaScript (incl
React Native), etc) with competence across the stack from devops to design to
marketing. Available immediately. Email me@oskarth.com and tell me about your
business problem.

1: First production code in 2011, everything from complex web UIs to data
wrangling to distributed systems.

2: Developed and launched two products solo in 2017:
[https://codecards.me/](https://codecards.me/) and
[https://whisperwalk.io/](https://whisperwalk.io/)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible

I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience with
Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc.
Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
ryanfox
SEEKING WORK - Southern Wisconsin/Chicago or remote

I develop computer vision and image processing software. Typical projects I
work on are custom image recognition, data pipeline automation, or 3d modeling
from imagery.

I've worked with drones, radioastronomy observatories, and space-based
observing platforms.

If you have a project you'd like to discuss, whether you're dealing with
photos, videos, or otherwise, please get in touch :)

Web: [https://foxrow.com](https://foxrow.com) Email: ryan (at) foxrow.com

------
rwhitman
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, Los Angeles CA, or Lima Peru

ZehnerGroup [http://www.zehnergroup.com/](http://www.zehnergroup.com/) is
seeking a remote freelance Python/Flask + DevOps Engineer; Django / Python
Engineers to work remote or in our Lima, Peru office; remote Magento 2
Engineers; and Web Developers with Shopify & Full-Stack PHP experience in Los
Angeles, CA.

ZehnerGroup is a design / build agency in Los Angeles, California. We have an
awesome team filled with smart, fun, creative people. Our client projects
range from high-profile, complex systems running on tech such Django/Python,
Flask, Node, React, Laravel, Docker, AWS, iOS/Swift, Android and more to
start-up consumer fashion & lifestyle e-commerce in Shopify, Wordpress and
Magento.

We have multiple opportunities for Django/Python developers in our new office
in Lima, Peru or remote (within a 4 hr time difference of Los Angeles) and are
actively looking for talented engineers with DevOps experience (AWS, Docker,
Chef, Circle CI, Ansible), Magento 2 experience to work with us remotely.

If you are experienced in Shopify/Liquid, we'd love to talk to you as well.

To apply, you can reach out to me direct at rwhitman+hn@zehnergroup.com ,
please include "HN" in the subject, a resume, where you are located, some work
samples and your rate.

I will not respond to one-liner emails, so please be considerate and include
information about yourself. Thanks!

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or Remote

I make native iOS apps for startups and product companies. My expertise is
communicating with both technical and non-technical stakeholders to
efficiently build an MVP with a solid foundation for future iterations.

In other words, clients praise me for my speed, communication, and pragmatic
design decisions to get things done without delivering crap that needs to be
thrown away in the next iteration.

What's my secret? Not only am I an experienced (5+ years) Swift and
Objective-C developer, but I have also had my own successful app on the App
Store since 2012.

Apps I create have been regularly featured on the App Store, and one had the
honor of being presented in Apple's 2016 WWDC keynote.

My experience as an independent iOS developer, when combined with my previous
client work, means I can own the iOS development process from any point
between idea and your millionth App Store download, and I've probably seen any
potential gotchas before.

If you are interested in working together, please say hi at
erik@erikstromlund.com.

For more about me:
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

For testimonials about my work:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund)

------
highd
SEEKING WORK | Boston | Remote or local

Algorithms / Machine Learning / Optimization Problems / Statistics as well as
the full stack infrastructure to build a visual interface around it (generally
Flask + D3.js, occasional React).

General R&D stack is Python + Numpy + (Theano | TF) + Jupyter on AWS. I've
also used MATLAB extensively.

Experience: Image processing, deep learning (conv nets, recurrent nets,
variational autoencoders, etc.), kernel methods, graphical analysis, bayesian
methods, statistics, compressive sensing and image reconstruction, signals
processing and systems calibration, performant convex optimization, customer
behavior interpretation and analytics, finance analytics/predictions,
numerical optimization and simulation, data visualization.

Generally I work on problems involving both mathematical derivation and
performant algorithmic implementation. I've built a number of internally used
customer analytics tools for my clients to push on sales / conversion metrics
which enabled major improvements as well as significant insight. I've also
built end-to-end MVPs for early stage startups looking to demo an ML-enabled
product.

If you have an interesting dataset that you think could contain useful insight
but you're not sure how to tackle it I'd love to take a look.

Education: MIT Bachelors '13, MEng '14

I have a small website/blog up at www.highdimensionality.com, though I've been
a little lax on generating content for it as of late.

Email: mharradon@highdimensionality.com

Best, Michael

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
clemParis
SEEKING WORK (CONTRACT) – Based in Paris, FR

Remote OK

My email on [https://www.keiruaprod.fr](https://www.keiruaprod.fr) (in french
only right now).

I’m an experienced (5 years professionally) full-stack web developer. I've in
particular worked with PHP/Symfony, for startups and big companies. Experience
with scaling issues, microservices, continuous integration

I also like to use Postgres, Python, AngularJS/React, Varnish, Redis, Nginx...

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We generally prefer to do fixed bid projects based on scope, but we also offer
hourly rates and monthly retainer options. Contact: via our website or you can
contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
jtcchan
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Vancouver, Canada, GMT -8)

\-------------------------------------------------------------

Conversion Rate Optimization for E-commerce and SaaS Companies

\-------------------------------------------------------------

We're a conversion optimization consultancy (see
[https://2xcd.com/](https://2xcd.com/)) where we specialize in:

\- UX analysis and usage audits,

\- CRO focused redesigns, and

\- fully managed A/B testing campaigns

Our services are best suited for growth stage companies with at least $300k
ARR and 20k monthly visitors.

We take pride in creating designs that pay for themselves. Our biggest win
thus far was helping one of our clients double their MRR to $400k/month
through split tests, landing page optimizations, and improving their return on
ad spend in about 8 weeks.

We've helped companies big and small--SaaS companies with millions of users,
venture-backed companies, 500 Startup alums, "traditional" online businesses.
Chances are, we can help you reach your business goals too.

I have a background in usability research and UX design (12+ years) and my
partner is a generalist that leads growth at our SaaS company. We're both
technical (both: front-end, plus, I work with Rails + Angular) and are current
with growth practices. We run the largest growth hacker's meet up in our city
and meet with local experts regularly.

If you're interested in working together, I'm at john at 2xcd.com.

Looking forward to chatting!

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | Donation Spring | Sales/Account Executive

Donation Spring
([https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) is a
fundraising platform that enables a wide variety of online giving directly
from a nonprofit or church's existing website. We're in need of sales and
account executives (freelance)! Details:

\- Both part-time and full-time are acceptable. This is a super flexible, at-
your-own-pace position.

\- A sales or account executive background is helpful, but not necessarily a
requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant history and
personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and/or church industry is a big
plus. Even more bonus points for bringing an existing network of prospects.

\- Located anywhere in the US. The more geographically diverse our team can
be, the better.

\- Pay is a generous 30% commission on the lifetime account revenue.

\- Must have a fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus
is serving both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in
tech-centric ways.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat! brett@donationspring.com

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | American living in Tanzania | Remote Only | travel possible

Experienced data consultant, open source contributor, speaker, trainer, and
MIT alum. Available for ~15 hrs/wk.

I use data to help software companies improve their operations, products, and
services. Specialties: databases/APIs, automation, BI/ERP/CRM, dashboard
design, and SPA/MVP development.

I'm the creator of two Python libraries (riko and meza) used by organizations
for ETL, stream processing, and data analysis.

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, BeautifulSoup, Twisted, tox)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, Lunr)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

I prefer projects quoted by milestone or a weekly rate, and can overlap with
U.S. timezones.

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings [at] nerevu [dot] com

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
jamesdeanbooth
SEEKING WORK (copied from Who Wants To Be Hired)

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yup!

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media (Facebook), tech (Cisco & Citrix), and e-commerce
(Macy's) giants. I bring a solid skill set to a team that allows me to adapt
to any design related role. And not to pat myself on the back too much but
every developer I've ever worked with has sang my praises. ;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
mattbroach
SEEKING WORK – Remote/NYC Full-Stack Developer with a multimedia background,
or Interactive Designer with technical chops, depending on the gig. Diverse
portfolio ranging from a streamer metrics dashboard that collects, processes,
and visualizes data on millions of live-streamers (Python, Django, Angular,
D3) to audio-reactive, generative stage visuals for arena-touring concert
bands (Max/MSP).

● Github: [https://github.com/MattBroach](https://github.com/MattBroach)

● LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbroach/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbroach/)

● Portfolio: [https://www.aphasiac-design.com](https://www.aphasiac-
design.com)

Backend: Python, Django, SQL, Severless/AWS

Frontend: D3, Angular (1), React/Redux, Sass, Bootstrap

Multimedia/Interactive: Max/MSP, Processing, Arduino/Physical Computing,
Kinect

Design: Motion Graphics, Video Editing, Data Visualization, Responsive Web
Design, Projection Design/Mapping, Multimedia Installation Design

Contact: info AT aphasiac HYPHEN design DOT com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
flowctrl
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Ruby on Rails Developer - Canada

Open to remote Ruby on Rails development work with awesome people, making
software that helps to make the world a better place. Based out of the
Canadian Rockies (Banff, AB -0600). I've been working with Rails for about 5
years, and have 10+ years of PHP and Sysadmin/DevOps experience. I've done
mostly backend work with Rails, with a dash of CoffeeScript and Bootstrap on
the front-end, but I'm keen to learn the major JS frameworks and build up my
front-end skills.

* [https://stackoverflow.com/story/brentkearney](https://stackoverflow.com/story/brentkearney)

* [https://ca.linkedin.com/in/brentkearney](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/brentkearney)

* [https://github.com/brentkearney](https://github.com/brentkearney)

* [https://netmojo.ca](https://netmojo.ca)

In my spare time, I'm into mountain biking, trail running, skiing, traveling,
and creative/art projects.

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently booked through the end of the
summer, but I’m always happy to meet up for coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Senior full-stack engineer

Website: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Technologies: C++, Python, Javascript, Node.js, AWS, Backbone, Linux/FreeBSD,
Less/Sass, Django/Flask, Postgres/MySQL, Elasticsearch

Email: tony at git-pull dot com

Clickables:

Type-A person, always programming, see my GitHub @
[https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Dedicated open source contributor, see an overview @
[https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull](https://openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

Created several successful software projects, such as tmuxp @
[https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-pull.com)

Author of _The Tao of tmux_ @ [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-
tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux)

C and C++ porting, see my patches @ [https://www.git-pull.com/#porting-linux-
to-bsd](https://www.git-pull.com/#porting-linux-to-bsd)

Expertise with datasets of various sizes and complexity, see my UNIHAN
database export tool [http://unihan-etl.git-pull.com](http://unihan-etl.git-
pull.com)

See my latest article: [https://www.git-pull.com/code_explorer/django-vs-
flask.html](https://www.git-pull.com/code_explorer/django-vs-flask.html)

Resume available upon request

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - Full-stack software engineer with
10+ years of experience specializing in frontend and backend development.

Languages: Javascript,PHP,Python,Scala, Java, Python, HTML5, Less, Sass

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : React/Redux,AngularJs(1/2/4),JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Backbone.js, Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5, Less, Sass, Bootstrap,
Foundation,compass

Backend : Node.js, Php, Sails.js, Laravel,Play!, Netty,

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux, Wowza, AWS(Opsworks etc)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

Github: [http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs) [http://dearduck.com](http://dearduck.com)

Resume on request

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed Contact: keyston [at]
conceptual-ideas.com

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

Codementor profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Creator of xtopdf, PDF creation toolkit for Python. Freelance developer,
consultant and trainer for many years. Worked with many startups and a few
large firms, US & India.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed,
etc., web dev (back end), REST, XML-RPC, PDF generation & text extraction,
command-line utility dev (wrote IBM dW article on creating utilities, in C on
Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design, testing. Ruby, Rails and
Java earlier too.

Was team leader of a successful Windows C database middleware product, did a
lot of Unix C work too.

Overview of xtopdf (my PDF toolkit for Python):
[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf) xtopdf
creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input formats.
Works on CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, MacOS and Windows.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift.com, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
dserban
Seeking Contract Work, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

Strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-
tested Scala code.

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

(I have deep knowledge of Cassandra's internals and how to use it effectively.
Using the experience I have gained over several years of working with large
Cassandra clusters, I can handle emergency situations and restabilize clusters
that have become unresponsive. I can assist you with Cassandra cluster health
reviews as well as data model reviews and performance-by-design guidance)

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Apache Flink, Spark Streaming

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark
GraphFrames and Neo4J)

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka (incl. KafkaConnect / KafkaStreams /
SchemaRegistry)

Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient), Python (proficient)

Other Secondary Skills: Akka, Git, Docker, Apache Ignite, Scalding, Avro,
Parquet, Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/RedShift).

Other Secondary Skills: Machine Learning with Spark (Linear / Logistic
Regression, Decision Trees, Naive Bayes, Alternating Least Squares /
Recommender Systems, K-Means Clustering, Anomaly Detection, Frequent Pattern
Mining / Topic Modeling).

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
scorpionrespons
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Based in Columbus OH, USA

Product Management and Python/Django Development Consultant

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Vagrant, Bash, Linux,
Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, SVN

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

Site: [https://paulmoss.carrd.co/](https://paulmoss.carrd.co/)

I specialize in maintaining and developing Django sites for small to medium
companies. I have significant experience handling server provisioning tasks
including creating/managing Ansible roles or other provisioning tools.

If you'd like to see my work in action, I created the site
[http://freelancefinder.work/](http://freelancefinder.work/) to help
freelancers find new contracts.

I'm not looking for additional Product Management consultant work at the
moment, but I'd be happy to speak with you about future possibilities.

------
TTPrograms
Why did this get pushed so far off the front page? Currently it's at 51 points
after being up for 2 hours and it's on page 3.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: CTO for small business / non-technical entrepreneurs

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
marcus_chang
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Offering consulting work for multiple vehicle routing and traveling salesman
optimization. I've built scheduling + routing systems used by some of the
biggest organizations in the world and can help you with whatever routing
needs you might have.

Rate: 185/hr, 6500/wk

Email: marcus@travelingsalesmanproblem.com

Also available for general data science/machine learning projects.

~~~
aerovistae
That's actually a pretty cool / unique freelancer pitch imo. I feel like this
is pretty niche yet important.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK Location: Small consultancy with experience. NYC.
[http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

Email: contact@qureshimedia.com

In business since 2009 Design:

Design.UX/UI Web.Mobile

Front end: HTML/CSS/JS

WEB APP: Vuejs. React.

Mobile: swift / Java.

VR/AR using apple ARKit: [https://goo.gl/Fa4ZJC](https://goo.gl/Fa4ZJC)

Professional copywriting

Amazon marketplace consulting: [https://goo.gl/ob8EfH](https://goo.gl/ob8EfH)

Search engine optimization (SEO) and Search engine marketing (SEM) on Amazon
(AMS)

DON'T HIRE US Unless you want to look amazing and crush your competition. We
believe you get what you pay for. If you're ready, let's do this thing. Some
recent work. More work available via email.

[http://tryoldster.com/](http://tryoldster.com/) web , iOS

[http://onlyusedtesla.com/](http://onlyusedtesla.com/) web , iOS

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I've done a lot of Java
and Python too. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around,
and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a
team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux
etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
r0brodz
SEEKING WORK - Remote and OnSite around Augusta, GA

I tenaciously use all my resources to satisfy my employer and team.

Skill: to be moldable, adaptability. to learn anything, interest and
motivation. to focus on task, work ethic. to be friendly, team player. to be
on time, loyalty and effective time management. analytical, high perspectives.
honor, take pride in work. find answers quickly. comfort with complexity.
admit lack of knowledge and very brave to venture out into unknown

I have 20 yrs experience with computers and internet. I use OpenBSD, Linux and
Android very well. I am capable of anything. I am a jolly person and love to
learn and help produce cool services. I have a family and I'm 32 yrs of age
and was raised in Puerto Rico so Im fully bilingual. I read HN daily and Im
inspired constantly to be better. If you help me I can achieve certifications
from Cisco, ComptTIA or a code camp.

rob.rodz.jr9 AT gmail .dotCOM (706) two9four 45fourZero

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer/Consultant. Comfortable with all aspects of web
development, front-end, back-end and DevOps.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co) (just updated!)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project!

I'm also launching a small time-tracking SaaS business.
[https://www.timenotify.co](https://www.timenotify.co) (contact me for
discount :))

------
kmanzana
SEEKING WORK

Based in southern Utah (Escalante). Prefer remote, but am able to travel for
relatively short periods on large projects or for important meetings.

I'm an independent full stack developer with some background in project
management and experience as a startup founder and CTO. I have worked with
Rails, AngularJS, Node.js, ReactJS, Cordova/Ionic/Phonegapp, Postgres,
MongoDB, AWS, Heroku, and am always excited to learn something new.

Given my business understanding I find that I'm able to be most valuable on
projects where dialogue and pushback are appreciated. I prefer to be involved
in somewhat longer commitments for projects where I can sink my teeth into the
domain and context rather than just the technology. I’ll just be honest that I
like doing work I'm proud of and working with A-players.

I also have spent time managing interns, teaching a coding school, and
managing/training dev teams so I work well with other devs and can help them
level up depending on their skills.

Types of projects I have a leg up on are investment/financial platforms,
startup product prototyping/MVP, SecureDrop anonymous whistleblower
setup/installation/promotion, and custom CMS websites (for those who don't
want to use Wordress, Squarespace, etc.).

Some recent projects of note are
[http://alerts.quicktrax.com](http://alerts.quicktrax.com),
[http://invest.calvertfoundation.org](http://invest.calvertfoundation.org),
[http://rumblesum.com](http://rumblesum.com), and
[http://entradaescalante.com](http://entradaescalante.com). My github profile
is [http://github.com/kmanzana](http://github.com/kmanzana).

Email me at kelton.manzanares@gmail.com or text me at 303-919-5134.

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
CTO/Software Engineer with a history in startups and fortune 500 companies.
Have a engineering team if needed.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python, flask
      * Javascript, React/Redux
      * Java
      * Shopify, Subscription (Recurly, Strip)
      * Kafka, Hadoop, Spark, Hbase ...
      * Ansible, Chef, Jenkins
      * AWS, Google Cloud - API Gateway, Lambda others
      * Kubernetes and app scaling
    

We've worked on full applications, to also integrating as an extension of your
team. Have provided due diligence for acquisitions, project oversight, product
management expertise all the way to just core development.

Previous engagements include Autodesk, GE, Kixeye, Twilio, Hortonworks among
others.

For more info see our page at
[http://www.conceptm.com](http://www.conceptm.com), or talk to us at
hn@conceptm.com

------
mcrider
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Toronto

I'm a full stack web developer with 11+ years experience building interactive
web apps and marketing sites for organizations large and small. I spent the
last two years working for one of Canada's leading brand agencies as their
sole developer, after years of work in the agency world and in academia. I
have a love (and good eye) for design, and can work in a large variety of
development environments. Currently I tend toward Node.js/Vue.js/AWS in my
projects but choice of stack is always an open discussion.

I consult through my company Typewriter Software
([https://typewriter.software/](https://typewriter.software/)). More
background on me personally can be found at
[http://matthewcrider.com/](http://matthewcrider.com/).

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Full-stack developer having 11 years of experience. Technologies:

* Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, MongoDB, Redis, Elasticsearch, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+junefl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
nadc
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Currently in California (UTC-8), but location can vary.

Senior Designer (UI, UX, Front-End Development) and Team Lead with over a
decades experience.

I’ve designed and developed for the web, mobile web, responsive web, native
mobile apps, native desktop apps, games and more recently VR & AR. View my
portfolio at: [https://nad.is/building](https://nad.is/building)

I build value through design. I don’t just advocate the user, but also the
team that has to build, support and scale the product. Learn more about my
ethos & values at: [https://nad.is/about](https://nad.is/about)

Outside of product design, I also do branding, creative direction and
marketing.

Have an interesting mobile, web or Unity project? Let's talk.

Web: [https://nad.is](https://nad.is)

Email: hello [at] nad.is

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mississippi

Remote: Yes!

\-------

About me: I'm strictly a contractor, never had a real job, and am continuously
aiming to build my own side business.

Mainly a backend web dev with decent knowledge of database administration. I
enjoy diving into a codebase, cleaning it up, and getting up to speed and
scope. Certainly enjoy greenfield work as well.

\--------

Main Tech: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, MySQL, though I've done work
in other languages.

Linux only. I do not have Windows system.

Main project:

[https://www.butternotes.com/](https://www.butternotes.com/) \-- tech specs
are in the "about section."

(I wrote that "catfish programmers" article)

[https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1) \-- The most complex piece is
Item Hut. I don't keep up the repos very well and many things are starting to
get dated.

\---------

rates are reasonable and negotiable. I charge average US rates per hour.

contact: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of thirteen
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
brandonhsiao
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK

I'm a full-stack developer. Skills: Node, Django, Rails, React, GraphQL,
Relay, Reagent

[http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.pdf](http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.pdf)

My rate is $100/hr. Currently available 40 hours a week. Please email me at
bh@brandonhsiao.com.

------
luca_ing
SEEKING WORK / remote preferred / based in Germany

Experienced (10+ years) embedded software engineer with a mechanical
engineering degree is looking for new projects.

WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU:

I've worked on many embedded systems, in essentially all roles that exist in
embedded software development: requirements elicitation & management, system,
electronics or software design and development, test management and test
execution.

I've set up and managed development processes, and overseen medium-sized
development efforts, on-site and remote. I have brought automated tests and
continuous integration to embedded projects.

A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems.

OVERVIEW OVER MY CURRENT PROJECTS:

managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot.

advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-
critical automotive electronics component used by several automobile
companies.

CONTACT ME:

luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
halilb
SEEKING WORK - React Native developer - Remote - GMT +3 but comfortable
working with the US and Canada timezone.

I can deliver stable and good looking mobile applications with quality code.

I have 6 years of development experience with Javascript. I've been developing
with React Native since version 0.10(~18 months) and shipped several
applications on iOS and Android. I also have native iOS development experience
using objective c and shipped several native iOS applications. I maintain two
react native libraries on Github.

Please checkout my resume for the list of applications I contributed.

Technologies: react-native; react; redux; mobx; jest

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb)

Github: [https://github.com/halilb](https://github.com/halilb)

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK - Brighton (UK) based - Remote preferred -
[https://reactrocket.com](https://reactrocket.com)

Hey I'm Jules, I build interfaces for startups with react.js and also web-
based editor interfaces with draft.js. I have a design background which comes
in handy quite a bit.

Email: julian[at]reactrocket[dot]com Github:
[http://github.com/juliankrispel](http://github.com/juliankrispel) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/juliandoesstuff](https://twitter.com/juliandoesstuff)
LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/julian-krispel-
samsel-67487a1b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julian-krispel-samsel-67487a1b/)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: angular 1, Knockout, VueJS, es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node,
php, building restful api’s, git, gulp, jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis,
mongo, aws, .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core).

Resume: [http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf](http://ionisolarz.com/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ionisolarz.com](http://ionisolarz.com)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
gazreese
SEEKING WORK - UK or REMOTE

Plug-in CTO for startups and non-technical founders

I'm an independent mobile development and cloud architecture consultant,
focused on helping founders bring successful products to market. I've worked
with 20+ developers to bring apps to the store on-time and issue-free.

Development costs spiraling? Concerned about the scalability, security and
reliability of your back-end systems? Issues with the quality and usability of
your app? Outsourcing not living up to expectations? Let me handle it while
you concentrate on running your business.

Commitment can range from a week's consultancy and report to full project
management. Please get in touch for details of experience and current
projects.

CV: [http://cv.gazreese.com](http://cv.gazreese.com) Email:
gareth@foresightmobile.com

------
jcboon
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA - Travel - Remote

Sysadmin/DevOps

I do managed services/infrastructure design for companies too small to warrant
a full-time sysadmin or companies that have projects too risky for larger
managed services teams to address confidently.

My background is in Linux of all flavors supporting ecommerce (Magento,PCI
DSS) and Wordpress (PHP,Apache,NGINX) running on MySQL, MongoDB, and Redis.
Tons of other tech so please see my resume or send me an email if you have
specific tech questions.

My rate is $150 per hour but the rate decreases if billing on a project or
retainer basis. I'm working on my own infrastructure projects part-time so
available for projects of most sizes.

Resume:
[http://joshboon.com/JBoonResume.pdf](http://joshboon.com/JBoonResume.pdf)

Email: hn@joshboon.com

------
jayliew
SEEKING WORK

iOS, YC STARTUP EXPERIENCE, COMPUTER SCIENCE, SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA LOCAL

,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸-( Happy July 4th, America!
)-,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸

* Location: SF, Mountain View, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon Valley, Palo Alto, CA, US.

* Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

* Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

* Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear "American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

* Time zone: I'm can be available locally in-person to sync with your team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am remote team meeting.)

* Sample work 1: Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) app: [http://www.seebetty.com](http://www.seebetty.com)

* Sample work 2: Enterprise P2P Social Recognition App Proof-of-Concept: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBTNISgYR7M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBTNISgYR7M) (short 5-min walkthrough demo)

* Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC portfolio companies to date (1 hardware, 1 software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor and as a full-time employee.

* Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

* Other technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps, Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

* Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email and I’ll respond with PDF.

* Email: jayliew at jayliew dot com

,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸-( / Happy July 4th, America!
)-,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
VaedaStrike
SEEKING WORK - Northern Utah (SLC to Provo) or Remote

I've mostly been doing backend work, and most of that in Scala, but Clojure is
my first programming language and I have been learning it for close to 10
years.

I've built a wide range of things from an interpreter to update business logic
code for an upgrade of a proprietary enterprise application for medical
billing/coding software.

A couple Scala/Play microservices (one a financial/mortgage industry
calculator and the other to oversee some GUI automation tasks against an old
Windows app).

I've created a completely normalized relational schema with over 330 tables.

Presently I'm creating a Clojure/script, Om Next & Garden based library for
declaratively creating composite css shapes with their corresponding html.

------
cm2012
SEEKING WORK: B2B Marketer, NYC + Remote

I grew all of a national B2B brand's (OnDeck) digital marketing from scratch,
from some of their first major venture rounds to post IPO. I'm really
experienced at marketing to business owners going from zero to millions of
dollars in marketing budget in pretty much every way possible - Facebook, SEM,
Direct Mail, SEO, content amplification. I currently have B2B clients like a
major conference organizer, a small business credit score start-up, a 30 year
old jewelry and diamond wholesaler, an RFID tracking company, and more.

I have special expertise with using Facebook for B2B marketing. In fact, one
of my strategies was used by the fintech team at Facebook as a case study for
success in B2B finance marketing.

------
HemantPawar
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote only (Full or part time)

I'm a browser extension developer and develops extension in Vanilla JS for
Firefox, Chrome, and Safari web browser and successfully completed 40+
projects in past 7 years as a freelancer. I also worked in an early stage
incubated B2B product based startup so I have a good understanding of how
startup ecosystem works and the challenges faced by a startup, building an
MVP, business model canvas etc. Right now I'm travelling + freelancing.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

GitHub: [https://github.com/HemantPawar](https://github.com/HemantPawar)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... developer with over 10 years of experience in
various technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, Postgresql, Oracle, Mysql...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Fulltext search (SOLR)...

\- Nginx, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Projects: [https://dob.sk/projects/](https://dob.sk/projects/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Contact: [https://dob.sk/hire-me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/) or
ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Lahore,Pakistan. Full stack web developer with 3 years
plus experience in multiple technologies I'm available for projects only
Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+),HTML, CSS, Angular 1, bootstrap,jquery on
client side On server side i have experience in grails/java,python/django 1.7
and little bit php :) Things I'm good at: solid, user friendly, modern UIs
with current best practices and that perform well, single page apps, creating
or integrating web services and APIs (Rest,websockets), CRUD backends Website:
[https://abdurrehman91.github.io/](https://abdurrehman91.github.io/)
email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK | USA, Canada | Remote OK, Will travel - HIPAA compliant cloud
solutions

We are a small team helping digital health companies achieve safety and
regulatory compliance (HIPAA) in the cloud environment. Can work with small
startups to bigger companies.

We'll perform a fixed-price assessment and outline concrete roadmap to HIPAA
compliance for your web or mobile application. Our recommendations are based
on leading industry security practices and standards. We have experience with
major cloud infrastructure providers (AWS, Google Cloud, Azure) and
application platforms.

Feel free to email me at yuri [at] dekses [dot] com or visit web site
[https://www.dekses.com/](https://www.dekses.com/)

------
b01t
SEEKING WORK- Remote/Bangkok, Thailand. Remote OK

Intermediate Javascript/Node.Js developer

CS grad(2013) and Android turned Js developer. More than 5 years' programming
experience, 3+ years with Node/Js

Forte: express.js, pg-promise, pouchdb, pug.js, postgresql, twitter bootstrap,
html, css, git

Familiarity: Vue.js, Electron/node-webkit, Python3

Toolbox: Visual Studio Code, Insomnia, DBGlass, Bash

Previous Work:

* node-webkit based app for collecting survey data with selective sync capabilities

* decentralized application for managing the knowledge base of a financial institution

* electron based proof of concept for a startup(still not launched) [based on blockchain technology]

Looking for both long/short term projects and can start immediately. Would
love to work on an electron/vue.js based/full stack project.

Github: navdeepio

Contact me: hi [at] navdeep 'dot' io

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

I am the Salty Dog: a sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the
prow of your ship, guiding you safely through the rocks.

Achieve better outcomes through experience, communication, and risk
management.

Mobile: Design, Coding, QA, Java, C#, Objective-C, Xamarin, C/C++, Azure, AWS.
Back End: Azure, AWS, C/Net, Node JS, DynamoDB, SQS, S3, Cloudfront, Cosmos
DB, Azure Mobile Apps, Azure Functions

20+ years experience, 7 years mobile development.

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
lukecathie
SEEKING WORK (CONTRACT) – Location: Cambridge, UK (- happy to travel)

Experienced iOS & Web DeveloperEmail: luke@azuki.io

Remote: Yes

[https://azukiweb.com/](https://azukiweb.com/)

I’m an experienced full-stack web developer (mostly using Rails among other
things) who converted to mobile development around 5 years ago (iOS &
Android). Plenty of native apps built in that time talking to purpose-built
APIs to manage data centrally. Full web/mobile product delivery. I work with
professionals who provide excellent UX/UI, copywriting and whatever else the
project needs.

Toolbox includes: Ruby/Rails, Postgres, Python, VueJs, Obj-c, RubyMotion,
JAVA/Android, Saas, PHP, Laravel, CoffeeScript, AWS...

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available mid-August 2017 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation \- Given requirements, provide
guidance on scope and design \- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving \- Drop into an ongoing project to work
past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation \- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort \-
Data processing and extraction \- 3rd party API integration

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. We will
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I can work with your
developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

All this and a lot more!

Checkout some of my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)
and contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, Idris;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=================================================

I've been a freelancer 4 out of 6 years. I've mostly built web and desktop
applications, and a bit less mobile ones. Data science/big data/machine
learning and cyber security are areas that interest me as well.

I'm up for freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston, TX (CDT, UTC-6) / Travel OK

Full stack web developer.

Typical stack (but not limited to -- I've written everything from compilers in
C++ to video games in Lua)

    
    
        Backend => Go/gin, Python/flask, node
        Frontend => Bootstrap, JavaScript (+TypeScript, CoffeeScript), React+Redux, riot, React-alikes (preact etc)
        Storage => Postgres, sqlite, redis
        Cloud => AWS
    

Contact: phil@upvalue.io (phone # available on website)

Site: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK - London, UK + Remote

Software consultant.

Stuff I've done in the last 6 months:

    
    
      * Node.js Express/Koa
    
      * React/Redux
    
      * Kubernetes
    
      * Serverless (AWS Lambda)
    

Pitch: I'll build your team's Kubernetes infrastructure, CI/CD pipeline,
automate/script everything and show you how to secure and scale it. In 2
weeks.

I'm open to consultancy gigs in London, and have availability starting in
early August. I will be launching my consultancy then.

s[at]seandrumm.co.uk /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm/)

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK: Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, Codeigniter,
some Angular 2, nodejs, LAMP stack, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Algorithms, nodejs,
finance algorithms, stock trading algorithms Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn) Email:
chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com Current "Fun Side" Project:
[http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals](http://www.bestoftheinternets.com/Deals)

------
waseem
SEEKING WORK - Remote (can travel in Europe)

Location: Rotterdam, the Netherlands

2x startup founder (1 acquired, 1 profitable, 20 person SaaS), looking for a
change in scenery

I can build backends in Rails/.NET/NodeJS (or anything else) or frontends in
React/Ember/Angular, have mobile app experience in iOS/Objective-C/Swift.

I have been a developer for 16 years and have been building products for the
last 8 years in the role of CTO/main dev guy. Have experience going through
one of the top tier accelerators.

I am ok working with companies in the EST timezone as well.

Shoot me an email if interested and I can share more extensive background
details: waseem@sadiq.nl

------
roryrjb
SEEKING WORK - Remote (EU-based)

Software developer with a strong focus on JavaScript (full stack: Node.js,
React, React Native) but I will use multiple languages and tools that fit the
job at hand, with experience in Android, Perl, some Python, bash. Also
interested and experience in architecture, DevOps: systemd, Docker, AWS,
Azure.

GitHub: [https://github.com/roryrjb](https://github.com/roryrjb) Site:
[https://dysfunctionalprogramming.com](https://dysfunctionalprogramming.com)
Email: rory at dysfunctionalprogramming dot com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
(standard or .net core) for backend work, along with PHP for creating custom
WordPress and WooCommerce plugins/themes. Many years of experience with
jquery, bootstrap, etc., along with recent experience with Vue.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
cartap
CarTap | Software Engineering (Frontend, Fullstack) | London, UK |
FLEXIBLE/ONSITE

CarTap is an early stage start up and its mission is solving the problem of
underutilisation of cars using technology . We use software, hardware and
intelligent algorithms to find solutions that use cars in innovative ways and
are more sustainable. Our core platform combines a mobile app and back-end, to
open up models of vehicle use.

Tech stack: AWS Lambda, TypeScript/Javascript, Angular (But looking to switch
over to React/Redux), MongoDB.

Our interests: We do machine learning Fridays to solve real life problems.

Contact careers at cartap dot co dot uk

------
spodym
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

    
    
      Location: Poland/Montenegro/Slovenia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, Celery, Git, Nginx, Supervisor, Amazon Web Services, Ansible, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://www.spodymek.com/Przemyslaw_Spodymek_CV.pdf
      Email: przemyslaw [ αt ] spodymek [ doτ ] com
    

My name is Przemysław Spodymek, I am a Python Developer with 6 years of work
experience. My experience covers a variety of Python-based projects. Since
2014 all projects I have been involved in were remote.

------
louden
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (US Based)

As a data scientist with eight years of experience, I can take raw data,
derive insights from them and turn them in to/embed them in production grade
applications for business use. My goal with any project is to take your data
and, with the help of statistics and machine learning, turn it into actionable
insights. I look forward to discussing how I can help you.

Technologies:

AWS, Hadoop, Python, R and SAS.

Email:

chris@loudenanalytics.com

Links:

[https://github.com/louden](https://github.com/louden)

[http://loudenanalytics.com](http://loudenanalytics.com)

------
smoqadam
SEEKING WORK

Remote/Freelance: Yes/Yes

Résumé:
[http://smoqadam.me/static/Resume.pdf](http://smoqadam.me/static/Resume.pdf)

GitHub: [http://github.com/smoqadam](http://github.com/smoqadam)

About: I worked as a back-end developer in large scale applications. Here are
some of my professional highlights: \- OOP and design patterns

\- Strong with Laravel, Yii, Symfony

\- Python, Django, Flask

\- Test Driven Development

\- Great experience with Mysql

\- Good knowledge in NoSQL Databases such as MongoDB and Redis

\- Wordpress theme and plugin development

\- Linux and Bash scripting

\- Firefox/Chrome add-on development

------
chrissoundz
SEEKING WORK - Remote / UK

I'm predominently a backend developer / Linux sysadmin with 5 years of
experience. I've just started freelancing full time a few months ago.
Interested in functional programming, problem solving and experimentation!

Languages: PHP, Haskell Environment: AWS, Docker, Linux

Github: [https://github.com/chrissound](https://github.com/chrissound)
Website: [https://trycatchchris.co.uk](https://trycatchchris.co.uk) Email: In
my profile

------
kevinburke
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area, remote OK

I can help you scale your product, your team, or your infrastructure. Here's
some work I did recently for Segment: [https://segment.com/blog/spotting-a-
million-dollars-in-your-...](https://segment.com/blog/spotting-a-million-
dollars-in-your-aws-account/)

More information about me: [https://burke.services](https://burke.services)
Get in touch! kevin@burke.services

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK | Remote (can travel in Europe) | Sheffield, UK

6 years working as a remote Designer and Front-end developer, mostly for
start-ups based in the USA. I work EST time. Most experienced with creating /
re-designing UI and UX and integrating it into a back-end (Rails) or building
a front-end (Angular, React) that hooks into an API. My last role was CTO of a
video marketplace.

Portfolio: [http://www.mbryson.com](http://www.mbryson.com) Email:
mitchbryson@gmail.com

------
ccdev
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Chicago)

Web developer, recently pivoted into commercial game development and
interested in moving in that direction or related multimedia work.

Currently part-time, seeking another part-time job (max 20 hrs/week) to pad it
out.

 _Skillsets_

 _Game dev:_ C#/.NET, HLSL, DirectX, MonoGame

 _Web dev:_ LAMP stack, JavaScript, MySQL, MongoDB, CSS, HTML

6+ years in web, < 1 year game dev. 2 years remote work experience.

Email: chris.cajas.m@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. Freelancing from
the beginning. I worked on a wide range of projects with clients from mostly
English speaking countries. Currently available.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ JS (React, MobX, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy) Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
cubano
SEEKING WORK

Location: Central Florida

Contract Remote or Local to Central Florida (Full or Part)

Very experienced and highly motivated senior software developer with 20+ years
of professional C, C++, OOP PHP, JS, and Python.

Platforms: Full Backend LAMP-Stack (php, sql, linux) and C++. Laravel, any
MVC-based OO Platform.

Email: LAMPdeveloperforhire@yahoo.com

Current: [https://lasvegasluxerealty.com](https://lasvegasluxerealty.com)
[https://cryptoandwealth.com](https://cryptoandwealth.com)

Resume on request.

------
leg100
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

DevOps Engineer, 15 years experience.

My most recent projects have involved a combination of AWS, Docker, Terraform,
Ansible, and Jenkins.

I'm fluent in Ruby, Python, and more recently, Elixir.

My LinkedIn profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/louis-
garman-418b95/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/louis-garman-418b95/)

My blog: [https://spacebiter.com/](https://spacebiter.com/)

Email: louisgarman at gmail dot com

------
wiredfool
SEEKING WORK (PROJECT/Open Source Support)

Remote: yes - UTC+1/Ireland

email: eric at wiredfool dot com

I'm a maintainer of the Pillow Project ([https://github.com/python-
pillow/Pillow](https://github.com/python-pillow/Pillow)) looking for monetary
support for it as an open source project. I'm looking for a company using the
software who is willing to fund feature development or a support contract.

Technologies: Python, C extensions, Imaging.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Currently based in Southern Ontario

I'm currently looking for roughly a year long contract with the possibility of
extension developing back end solutions. I have experience in multiple
languages, mainly in the Java stack, and have worked with companies ranging
from brand new startups to world wide distrusted corporate teams. Also have
some experience with Python, Scala, and system administration tasks as well.

Please contact me at creedis at gmail dot com

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin

Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Texts, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO)

\- Content Promotion (Social Media Groups Groups, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization/Mentoring/Assistance (e.g. Facebook,
Twitter, Pinterest, Instagram)

Contact Me

\- [https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
syndrig
SEEKING WORK / London, UK / Happy to work remotely

Experienced and versatile C and C++ developer.

Equally at home in the bowels of a JavaScript engine's garbage collector
debugging memory corruption; hugely improving the performance of a SQLite-
based object/relational mapping layer; or crafting solid, low-defect code.
Looking to help with challenging projects, from interrupt handlers through to
user-interface event handlers.

Contact: enquiries [@at] syndrig.co.uk

------
samueldavid
=========================================

    
    
       Junior developer SEEKING WORK - Remote
    

=========================================

Location:Santo Domingo,Dominican Republic

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6,Node,Angular2+,Ionic3+,Jquery,MongoDB,ASP.NET
MVC,C# 5/6,Golang(beginner),Android(beginner)

Resume: available on request.

Contact: alphaelena@gmail.com

Github:
[https://github.com/samueldaviddelacruz](https://github.com/samueldaviddelacruz)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Front end web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field.

I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to hugely popular websites
(I'm currently working with xda-developers.com as their front end developer
and designer).

Here is a list of my skills:

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- React

\- Redux

\- ES6

\- TypeScript

\- Socketio

You can view my work here: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com) And contact me through my email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/macOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* App maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

* Building of SDKs

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
zda
SEEKING WORK – Remote and/or Boston, NYC (based in CT)

JS/CSS developer + designer with 4 years experience in SF after graduating
from App Academy (Ruby/Rails/JS bootcamp), including two YC companies (web
lead at Apportable W11; Sourcery W13).

Portfolio: [https://www.zachalexander.com](https://www.zachalexander.com)

Email: business@zachalexander.com

SMS: +16172999291

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 9 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SASS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Actually I am looking for short-mid term scraping and automation related gigs
only.

Other kind of inquiries/work also welcome :)

Check my details at:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Contact: kadnan(at)gmail.com

------
rahulroy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, Vue.js

Available full-time(preferred), part-time

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

I'm a computer science graduate and a full stack Ruby on Rails Developer. I
have worked at several startups both as a full-time employee and as a
freelancer.

------
tedhoryczun
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Pittsburgh PA

Team player with experience in Android Development with Kotlin.

Successfully created apps similar to UBER with Firebase, RxJava, and REALM.

Location: Pittsburgh PA

Remote: Yes

Resume: [http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi](http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi)

Website: [http://www.devlanding.com/](http://www.devlanding.com/)

------
mantas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania (UTC+2) Remote: Yes Email: mantas at idev dot lt

I specialize in iOS native apps (both Swift and ObjC) and Ruby on Rails web
apps. Well over 5 years experience with both of them. More than 10 years of
experience in programming overall.

Currently working on a startup (not public yet, can demo privately) so part-
time up to 30h/w would be preferred.

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

Mac Developer Looking for experienced Mac developer with experience in desktop
apps (Objective C, Swift)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based
mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for
a productivity platform. Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

~~~
coupdejarnac
Sent an email a while back, got no response.

~~~
ThomPete
Hey write again. Not sure why you didn't get a reply.

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
tomelders
SEEKING FREELANCER - London UK - NOT REMOTE

Web UI engineer working with React/Redux and Typescript.

Applicants should be able to demonstrate experience working with React and
Redux to produce performant web UI's with a keen eye for detail, and have a
good working knowledge of the latest best practices.

£400 p/d

email: com dot tomelders at him

------
juanuys
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote OK

I'm a full-stack web developer, with most of my time spent on JVM/JS/Python
platforms over the past 15 years.

[https://uys.io/cv](https://uys.io/cv)

Please email me at juan@uys.io

------
ruairidhwm
SEEKING WORK - Madrid, Spain - REMOTE OK

Experienced Laravel engineer with React experience. Lots of experience with
the Stripe API Have built SaaS products too :)

Portfolio: [https://codefox.io](https://codefox.io)

------
cosmeen
SEEKING WORK (part time/project based) - Remote, Bucharest, Romania

Location: Bucharest (UTC+2)

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

What I like most doing is frontend development - vanilla JS, css, html,
responsive. I did work with WordPress, Magento, Shopify.

Resume and portfolio on request.

Email: cos at null dot net

------
pirhoteknik
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Brisbane, Australia

Building the real-time internet with:

WebAssembly (WASM), WebRTC, WebGL, WebAudio, WebSocket, React, Node.js

Hourly/daily rates from USD $100/$500

pyro [at] feisty [dot] io or @pyrotechnick

------
malaniz
Seeking work. location: Argentina. remote: yes. Technologies: python, nodejs,
react/redux, angular, angularJS, mysql, postgresql, mongodb, ionic, react-
native.

------
bhu1st
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT +5:45)

Full Stack Developer, LAMP Stack (5+ years)

Portfolio: [https://goo.gl/ojNwe3](https://goo.gl/ojNwe3)

------
sasha0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Metaclass is an agency, focused custom on ecommerce development and business
automation using Python 3 and Django.

We develop complex e-shops, ecommerce and marketing platforms, b2c and b2b
marketplaces, Point of Sale, CRM, ERP, paperless workflow, dashboards and
provide Django-Oscar commercial support.

We use: Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework, Postgresql, Memcached,
Celery, Github, Elastic and for majority of current ecommerce projects -
Django Oscar.

More info about projects - [http://metaclass.co](http://metaclass.co)

Get in touch - info@metaclass.co

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London

Technologies: Python, Django, Pyramid, Elm

[https://neillyons.io/](https://neillyons.io/)

------
roido
SEEKING WORK - Cape Town

I'm looking for remote freelance jobs. I do programming in python.

My rate is $18/h. Use gmail account to contact me: harvestondo

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

I specialize in functional programming in Clojure(script), Elixir, and devops.

I can build your MVP or augment your team.

Email in profile.

------
mitoku
SEEKING WORK

Location: Nepal

Remote only (Full or part time)

I do mostly javascript works. I work as a freelancer.

Email: gudjari@gmail.com

